# living and working in sarjah



## drai22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey
Looking into a job at Scholars International school in Sarjah UAE. Anyone with any info that they could impart?

Would be very grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A lot of western people do not tend to like sharjah. It is quiet, not alot of western people, is dry (you can hop over to ajman bar though), is more industrial, and did I mention they dont tend to have alot of western people  

That said, I enjoy Sharjah. The people there are more down to earth and just making a living and a way, rather then on inflated expat salaries of dubai. You will meet more long term people in sharjah and more family orientated people. You just have to be open mind and ok with not having many western friends and enjoying meeting people from the middle east as that is who tends to live there. The traffic is horrible though going back and forth to dubai in any peak periods. Weekends though (when you will probly be off anyhow and want to go there) will be easy enough. There is a number of shopping malls and everything tends to be a little cheaper then dubai there. Not alot, but still a little. 

No info on the sharjah school. Make sure you find out what accomodations they are offering. There are some rough areas and some very nice areas in sharjah.


----------



## drai22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> A lot of western people do not tend to like sharjah. It is quiet, not alot of western people, is dry (you can hop over to ajman bar though), is more industrial, and did I mention they dont tend to have alot of western people
> 
> That said, I enjoy Sharjah. The people there are more down to earth and just making a living and a way, rather then on inflated expat salaries of dubai. You will meet more long term people in sharjah and more family orientated people. You just have to be open mind and ok with not having many western friends and enjoying meeting people from the middle east as that is who tends to live there. The traffic is horrible though going back and forth to dubai in any peak periods. Weekends though (when you will probly be off anyhow and want to go there) will be easy enough. There is a number of shopping malls and everything tends to be a little cheaper then dubai there. Not alot, but still a little.
> 
> No info on the sharjah school. Make sure you find out what accomodations they are offering. There are some rough areas and some very nice areas in sharjah.


Thanks a million for the info. Anything else that I should know. Drai


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

drai22 said:


> Thanks a million for the info. Anything else that I should know. Drai


Dont visit the animal market if you an animal person..... 

Really, what are kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice advice jynxy kkkkkk

You need to explain your advice, I will do it, because you will inhale alot of crap
Anyway, tell us more about your needs so we can help you.

There are so many schools to mention :
- sharjah australian school
- cheouffat school (not sure about spelling)
- al alam school
- al marifah school

by the way, it's sharjah not sarjah.

Regards,
Abdulrahim


----------



## juicyfruit (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Drai22,

Did you end up taking that job at SIA? Am also looking at working there. Advice?


----------

